# Mazzer badge refurb....



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone else been daft enough to have a go at repainting a Mazzer grinder badge?

Got this to start with....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If it were me I'd try nail varnish. Should give a nice finish and if you balls it up you can use polish remover to start again.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

There's always the "sod it, I'll just buy a new one" option... but I see this as a personal challenge (knowing I have a full tin of black smooth gloss hammerite in the garage).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Paint from games workshop/warhammer


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Easy Job!

Paint it with some enamel paint don't worry too much about getting any on the 'outline' edge just make sure it all stays within where it should be,

Then once dry get some 800grit wet / dry on a block and buff the surface until the excess paint is polished off & all the outlines are nice and crisp


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Phase 1 complete


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm....perhaps best buy a new one, I wouldn't want to put that on my grinder.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Patience....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

MrShades said:


> Phase 1 complete


If my 3 year old did this I'd act really impressed.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Very good colouring. Can you do a picture of a doggy now?

Ooops - I thought I was looking at something my daughter had a painted


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I did it with a cocktail stick as I didn't want to trash a nice paintbrush.

It's just as I wanted it...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

MrShades said:


> It's just as I wanted it...


Is it? Is it really?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup - phase 2 tomorrow will sort it out and come good I'm sure.

When a new badge isn't expensive I'm not really sure why I'm doing this - but I've spent £1.75 on a small tin of green Humbrol paint now.... so, too far in to give up!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Lol. Sometimes it feels good just to have a little project!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

...part of a slightly larger one!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

How much are we taking for a new one out of interest? I never see mine but if I repainted the grinder I don't think I could live with knowing it had a scabby badge on it.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Less than a tenner


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bloody hell, and people have called me tight! (Walks away shaking head muttering unpleasantries under his breath)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Hmm....perhaps best buy a new one, I wouldn't want to put that on my grinder.


Well don't worry, Captain Haddock, it won't be going anywhere near your grinder


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

CamV6 said:


> Bloody hell, and people have called me tight! (Walks away shaking head muttering unpleasantries under his breath)


I'm obviously not doing this because of the "cost", I'm doing it as a personal challenge to see if I can do it - and do so at v low cost.

I'll probably buy a new one as well... But eager to see what this could look like with a little effort and

Phase 2 has commenced, some further news in a bit...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, who was it that first coined the phrase "You can't polish a turd".....?

'Cus it seems that I might have done.

Not hugely happy with the Humbrol green paint colour match - I compared the green on the mazzer website logo with greens on Humbrols website sampler... And I think it's not dark enough but it'll do (and is different whilst staying roughly true to the branding colour scheme).

Giving it a bit of drying time in the sun and will post a pic later....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Well, who was it that first coined the phrase "You can't polish a turd".....?


Lol....But you can roll it in glitter!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Send it to Counts Kustoms in Las Vegas and let them bling it up for you


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Your comments are invited.... Quite pleased with it;

Black hammerite applied with a cocktail stick or three; dried and then wet'n'dry to polish up the ridges and remove excess paint - then Humbrol mid-green enamel again applied with a cocktail stick and left to dry:


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I think you've done alright man, like you say green looks a little light but all in all a pretty good job.

If you can do something that little and fiddly then should give confidence to take on bigger stuff as easier. You'll be thinking of your next pimp.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Loving the thumbprint. Nice touch


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Well done.

Looking good.

Did you revamp the grinder as well?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Spazbarista said:


> Loving the thumbprint. Nice touch


It's not a thumbprint - its the underlying texture of the badge


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Brewer in training said:


> Well done.
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> Did you revamp the grinder as well?


There is a little something to attach it to, yes, but that's still a work in progress...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Impressed. Well done!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

MrShades said:


> It's not a thumbprint - its the underlying texture of the badge


I know, I was just trying to get everybody peering at it. Crap joke!

Looks good to me. Got me tempted to do mine but in mustard yellow and red


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> I know, I was just trying to get everybody peering at it. Crap joke!
> 
> Looks good to me. Got me tempted to do mine but in mustard yellow and red


Ha! I went back to look for it. Luckily I couldn't find it!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Quickest refurb yet, beat Jeebsy hands down.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks good to me, opens up options for changing the colours completely.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes., you could quite easily.

The Humbrol enamel paint was more fluid and hence worked better than the black hammerite.

The only part of the process that I missed out was the scrubbing with a washing up brush combined with some chiseling away with a flat bladed precision screwdriver in order to completely remove the original paint.


----------

